# Poll: Over or Under???



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think this is an important question....


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL!!!

Definitely OVER!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Under is crazy! Over for life!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, see there's this snow storm coming and Maryland has an unwritten law that says everybody must stock up on bread, milk, and toilet paper. Having just come back from the grocery store and buying my required 48 rolls I just got to wondering where everybody stands on this issue.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Definitely over!

Btw, to vote for this on the national level, go here.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm undecided. When my son was about 2 or 3 he liked to spin the toilet paper roll until the bathroom was knee-deep. To stop it my wife decided to put the roll on backward (under). It didn't work. Have you ever tried to put TP back on the roll?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'm undecided. When my son was about 2 or 3 he liked to spin the toilet paper roll until the bathroom was knee-deep. To stop it my wife decided to put the roll on backward (under). It didn't work.* Have you ever tried to put TP back on the roll?
> *




4 kids, 5 cats.... What do you think Lol! 

although the cats shred it so it doesn't go back on the roll.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I hate replacing it on the roller so I just keep it standing on the sink.


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

Over/ under doesn't matter to me as long as it in the holder then I am happy.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Under at my house.  However, I have been in bathrooms that over was the only way that would work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'm undecided. When my son was about 2 or 3 he liked to spin the toilet paper roll until the bathroom was knee-deep. To stop it my wife decided to put the roll on backward (under). It didn't work. Have you ever tried to put TP back on the roll?


We had a fox terrier puppy once that we thought was safely in the kitchen while we were out. When we came home, we found he had gotten out of the kitchen, and found the toilet paper and had unrolled most of it down the hall from the bathroom. He apparently would grab it, run down the hall with it, then go back and grab it again and run down the hall again--it was in these big loops up and down the hall. We were laughing so hard at the sight we weren't even mad. It was over 30 years ago, I don't remember what happened to the paper.

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Over, obviously.  The under-ers are misguided souls.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, see there's this snow storm coming and Maryland has an unwritten law that says everybody must stock up on bread, milk, and toilet paper. Having just come back from the grocery store and buying my required 48 rolls I just got to wondering where everybody stands on this issue.


That storm passed through Oklahoma and really clobbered some towns in the south part of the state. Yesterday there were 130,000 homes (not people, but homes) without power in Oklahoma, even though the worst part of the storm missed our big towns. So do stock up on essentials, such as TP. But don't worry about books, since you can order them wirelessly via Kindle, at least until the cell towers run out of power....


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Over, but I really had to stop and think about it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

We do discuss such serious issues here on KB, don't we?  Over, definitely over.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

crebel said:


> We do discuss such serious issues here on KB, don't we? Over, definitely over.


Marriages have ended due to opposing views on this issue.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

marianner said:


> Over, obviously. The under-ers are misguided souls.


Like... Olivia Darnell's book? 

OK... because you all do not know this.  (I thought everyone did) Here is the rule. If you have to reach up... It *has  * to be *under*... If you have to reach down... It _*has*_ to be* over*...  Geesh... really people... ya didn't know that?  _Think about it._ It is *fact*!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

For me it is definitely *over*. It drives me nuts when you have to look for the end of the paper.  I have been known to change it around if it is possible!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK... because you all do not know this.  (I thought everyone did) Here is the rule. If you have to reach up... It *has  * to be *under*... If you have to reach down... It _*has*_ to be* over*...  Geesh... really people... ya didn't know that?  _Think about it._ It is *fact*!


Where the heck does one hang the TP holder that one would have to reach UP to get the TP? I'm trying to picture it.... 

Betsy


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where the heck does one hang the TP holder that one would have to reach UP to get the TP? I'm trying to picture it....
> 
> Betsy


Hahaha, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where the heck does one hang the TP holder that one would have to reach UP to get the TP? I'm trying to picture it....
> 
> Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


>


That must be in Maryland somewhere.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where the heck does one hang the TP holder that one would have to reach UP to get the TP? I'm trying to picture it....
> 
> Betsy


In some older homes there are limited places to hang a tp holder. Due to spacing of doors, fixtures, etc, the only place available may be somewhat behind the commode (a name I learned to use since moving to the South) and it is much easier to reach if it is above the sittee.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Like... Olivia Darnell's book?
> 
> OK... because you all do not know this.  (I thought everyone did) Here is the rule. If you have to reach up... It *has  * to be *under*... If you have to reach down... It _*has*_ to be* over*...  Geesh... really people... ya didn't know that?  _Think about it._ It is *fact*!


Exception to the rule... I'm done Googling toilet paper now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

loonlover said:


> In some older homes there are limited places to hang a tp holder. Due to spacing of doors, fixtures, etc, the only place available may be somewhat behind the commode (a name I learned to use since moving to the South) and it is much easier to reach if it is above the sittee.


In the houses I have lived in, the TP holder has almost always been behind me and at about the level of the seat, either just on the right of the commode or the left.


Spoiler



Invariably I reach to the wrong side.


 


Scheherazade said:


> Exception to the rule... I'm done Googling toilet paper now.


OK, rolling on the floor laughing.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Exception to the rule... I'm done Googling toilet paper now.


A new hat for Betsy...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith is right, it really depends whether you're reaching up or down. If you reach down, as in most bathrooms, and it's rolled _under_, you just have to search for the end bit. 

I can't believe I'm discussing this.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Clearly over.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Neither. If I put the roll on the holder, it won’t last through the night, due to the Holy Terror shredding it all over the bathroom. See picture of HT at left in avatar (until I change it, anyway).

So it gets put up on the towel rack on the wall, where she can’t get to it.  Then it's not over or under, it's right or left. 

Mike


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Marriages have ended due to opposing views on this issue.


Oh - I would be so happy if the husband actually put the new roll on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Neither. If I put the roll on the holder, it won't last through the night, due to the Holy Terror shredding it all over the bathroom. See picture of HT at left in avatar (until I change it, anyway).
> 
> So it gets put up on the towel rack on the wall, where she can't get to it. Then it's not over or under, it's right or left.
> 
> Mike


My sister-in-law had the roll on "under" at her house because of her cats, so they wouldn't unroll it by swatting at it. Perhaps they were declawed, I can't remember (and I won't get into THAT discussion).

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

neither, the stupid roll holder has been broken forever so it just sits upright.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where the heck does one hang the TP holder that one would have to reach UP to get the TP? I'm trying to picture it....
> Betsy


Just slightly up... in otherwords you would not reach down... it would be more like chest level (while sitting of course) My inlaws home was built in 1966 and both bathrooms have those that are built into the tile... they even accomodate the BIG rolls we have today because there is actually a spot cut into the wall. Of course it is all tile... those tiny tiles, you know.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


>


OK... sorry, I posted before I saw this....  so yes, Betsy see? The bottom ones need to be _over_... but the *others* _clearly_ need to be _under._


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Meredith is right, it really depends whether you're reaching up or down. If you reach down, as in most bathrooms, and it's rolled _under_, you just have to search for the end bit.
> 
> I can't believe I'm discussing this.


Me either!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Over for me, but growing up it was under.  I don't know if that was my mother or someone else in the house who did that.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Marriages have ended due to opposing views on this issue.


_SWM seeking SWF, likes long walks on the beach, cuddling up on the couch in front of the fireplace together, hot cocoa with marshmallows, and most importantly, toilet paper placed in the holder with the new sheets coming over the top...

 _


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> Oh - I would be so happy if the husband actually put the new roll on.


My husband puts it on whichever way it happens to land. I wish he wouldn't put the new roll on so I could put it on the right way.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You guys are too funny.  Thanks for the laughs.  

Over.  
And while we're talking toilet paper, I hate going to public restrooms where they have those huge holders and I still can't get to the paper.  And when I do I can only get a couple of sheets because the roll is so big and it won't turn to give me more because of the weight.  And you're trying to balance and .....well, anyway, I hate that.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> My husband puts it on whichever way it happens to land. I wish he wouldn't put the new roll on so I could put it on the right way.


You CAN change it you know. It's not THAT much work.... 

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have "heard", don't know for a fact   that men prefer over and women prefer under.  I try to make sure I am the one to change it so I can put it on the way I want - which is over.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You CAN change it you know. It's not THAT much work....
> 
> Betsy


Of course I CAN, but where's the fun in that? Personally, I think he does it intentionally to see how long it takes me to change it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> For me it is definitely *over*. It drives me nuts when you have to look for the end of the paper.  I have been known to change it around if it is possible!


Ooh - whole other discussion, whether you change it to your preference when at someone else's house . I did at my sister's place. She was an under with textured walls. I hated scraping my knuckles in the middle of the night trying to find the end. She has since seen light and is now an over.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . .. if we're going into toilet pet peeves. . . . .I voted over, but it's really not a HUGE issue to me.  BUT. . . .I like to use the 'handicap' stalls in public restrooms because there's more space and the toilets are the higher ones.  Now, in a regular stall, the TP contraption is at about shoulder/chest height (while seated).  No problem.  In the handicap stalls, they have a bar.  O.K. good.  Now.  Where is the most sensible place to put the the TP contraption?

Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller?

I contend that the best place is ABOVE the grab bar; the TP rolls out and downward (thank you, Mr. Gravity) and is easily reachable.

But NOOOOOOO. . . . . .  Most have it BELOW the bar.  So you have to bend over to reach the opening where the stuff comes out, it's hard to get proper purchase because you're constantly pulling against the 'break off' edge of the dispenser, and if you do get a good tug and it comes too fast, it ends up on the floor. . .rendering it fairly useless, in my mind, anyway.  Now, I'm more or less able bodied. . . .if this bugs me, I can't imagine how annoying it is to folks who use the handicap stall because they have to!

And while we're on the subject. . . .why is the purse hook on the door. . . . .if you put your purse there, you can't reach it if you, well, need something out of it. . . .. . . . .why not have a hook near the commode?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh that's a purse hook?
I thought it was for hanging up your suit jacket.

Hey it could serve different purposes in the womens than in the mens (hmmmmm).


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Ann,

Now that you've mentioned that hook.....Why IS it on the door? I've always thought it would better serve being on the side wall. My thoughts are of a different nature though. I think of someone reaching over the top of the door and snatching it while you are helplessly sitting on that toilet.  Of course, if my Kindle were inside, you can bet my bare butt would go chasing after it!!!~


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Oh that's a purse hook?
> I thought it was for hanging up your suit jacket.
> 
> Hey it could serve different purposes in the womens than in the mens (hmmmmm).


Well. . . .yes. .. . .I have used it for a coat as well. . . .


908tracy said:


> Ann,
> 
> Now that you've mentioned that hook.....Why IS it on the door? I've always thought it would better serve being on the side wall. My thoughts are of a different nature though. I think of someone reaching over the top of the door and snatching it while you are helplessly sitting on that toilet. Of course, if my Kindle were inside, you can bet my bare butt would go chasing after it!!!~


I've been places where there are notices posted that say DON'T hang your purse here as it could get stolen by someone reaching over the door. . . .but it's not like they've provided an alternate location for it!

Many of the ladies' restrooms in the Pentagon had fold down shelves for a purse. . . .sadly, they've mostly all been renovated now and the new ones do not.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> My husband puts it on whichever way it happens to land. I wish he wouldn't put the new roll on so I could put it on the right way.


Well my DH just leaves the new roll on the basket by the toliet and when I get frustrated with it, I put it on the roll.

Oh, and Ann, DH says that he takes his own roll of TP and likes the handicap stall since it gives him a place to set down the plastic bag containing the TP...
(he's going to have to register for Kindleboards so he can post his own responses!)


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Over, over, over!!  My in-laws do under and it makes me crazy!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I just voted and am delighted to see that a few other people *under*stand the correct placement of TP. My hubby and I had this discussion/fight over and over in the early days. I finally gave in. Woman-as-peacemaker kind of thing. In fact, I just mentioned this extremely important KB thread to him and he said "OVER, OVER, ALWAYS OVER". Yes, dear.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Over and....yes, I have changed the roll.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My sister-in-law had the roll on "under" at her house because of her cats, so they wouldn't unroll it by swatting at it. Perhaps they were declawed, I can't remember (and I won't get into THAT discussion).
> 
> Betsy


Tried that. Still ended up with shredded paper all over the bathroom.

But the paper wasn't unrolled!  

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I should note that my DH and I don't share a bathroom.  He uses the one attached to the bedroom, and I use the larger one in the hall.  I don't mess with his TP and he doesn't mess with mine!  

I do go in and change his towels periodically. . . .or else he probably never would. . . . . .


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Of course, if my Kindle were inside, you can bet my bare butt would go chasing after it!!!~


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Marriages have ended due to opposing views on this issue.


LOL having the seat returned to the down position is a higher priority to me.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

over


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> LOL having the seat returned to the down position is a higher priority to me.


My sentiments exactly. This is rarely an issue at our house anymore. Intinst learned to listen to me on this.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> LOL having the seat returned to the down position is a higher priority to me.


Luckily, mine's pretty good about that (so is my son)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

loonlover said:


> My sentiments exactly. This is rarely an issue at our house anymore. Intinst learned to listen to me on this.


She Who Must Be Obeyed


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Now that you've mentioned that hook.....Why IS it on the door? I've always thought it would better serve being on the side wall. My thoughts are of a different nature though. I think of someone reaching over the top of the door and snatching it while you are helplessly sitting on that toilet.


Some years ago in a different city there were a number of instances (a dozen or so reported within a month) of someone reaching over the door to the hook, lifting the purse strap of the occupant off the hook so that the bag fell to the floor, then reaching under the door, grabbing the bag, and making a run for it. Apparently it was more successful that way because it took less time than heaving a bag over the top of the door. A bunch of us learned the trick of always winding the purse strap around the hook two or three times to prevent it being lifted off easily. I do that to this day, and it's been over twenty years.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I should note that my DH and I don't share a bathroom. He uses the one attached to the bedroom, and I use the larger one in the hall.


I am convinced that not sharing bathrooms is one of the best ways to maintain peace....


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Some years ago in a different city there were a number of instances (a dozen or so reported within a month) of someone reaching over the door to the hook, lifting the purse strap of the occupant off the hook so that the bag fell to the floor, then reaching under the door, grabbing the bag, and making a run for it. Apparently it was more successful that way because it took less time than heaving a bag over the top of the door. A bunch of us learned the trick of always winding the purse strap around the hook two or three times to prevent it being lifted off easily. I do that to this day, and it's been over twenty years.


Thanks for that tip Susan. I will definitely be doing that from now on! The only other option is putting it on their nasty floors. (NO thanks!)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL ya after a couple of ooppps where I nearly fell in the toilet he got good about the seat down. Of course he is outnumbered here being the only man in the house LOL


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I put it over, the hubby puts it under and I switch it. We built our house three years ago, and our master suite has...wait for it...a urinal! Never do I face the cold porcelain rim, and I recommend one for all married couples! Especially if your husband's aim is less than perfect...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KathyBell said:


> I put it over, the hubby puts it under and I switch it. We built our house three years ago, and our master suite has...wait for it...a urinal! Never do I face the cold porcelain rim, and I recommend one for all married couples! Especially if your husband's aim is less than perfect...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

KathyBell said:


> I put it over, the hubby puts it under and I switch it. We built our house three years ago, and our master suite has...wait for it...a urinal! Never do I face the cold porcelain rim, and I recommend one for all married couples! Especially if your husband's aim is less than perfect...


Oh wow, the e-book business must be much more lucrative than I previously thought!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

911jason said:


> Oh wow, the e-book business must be much more lucrative than I previously thought!


LOL, the house actually came BEFORE the writing  I finally found peace of mind once safe from midnight dips in the chilly toilet water, and could compose prose.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> You guys are too funny. Thanks for the laughs.
> 
> Over.
> And while we're talking toilet paper, I hate going to public restrooms where they have those huge holders and I still can't get to the paper. And when I do I can only get a couple of sheets because the roll is so big and it won't turn to give me more because of the weight. And you're trying to balance and .....well, anyway, I hate that.
> deb


    I hear ya Deb... I hover too!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm a firm under-er. My husband is a firm over-er. We compromised and got a vertical toilet paper holder.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> I'm a firm under-er. My husband is a firm over-er. We compromised and got a vertical toilet paper holder.


So now are you a left-er or a right-er?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Definitely over.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Good to see you posting again, Sugar.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

One yeear my father gave my mother a present, not sure what for, but it was to put the toilet seat down - she thanked him profusely the rest of their lives.  My DH liked that story so much he does the same.  

I like the idea of verticals - left or right doesn't matter - 

I hover too deb   was thinking about you yesterday   at the clinic the big rolls were so low I almost couldn't get the paper out


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> LOL having the seat returned to the down position is a higher priority to me.


Our place is an all male house and a few time I made my female friends go back and put the seat back up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> For me it is definitely *over*. It drives me nuts when you have to look for the end of the paper.  I have been known to change it around if it is possible!


I've done that...change it in people's home and public restrooms. Yes, I'm nuts.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> You guys are too funny. Thanks for the laughs.
> 
> Over.
> And while we're talking toilet paper, I hate going to public restrooms where they have those huge holders and I still can't get to the paper. And when I do I can only get a couple of sheets because the roll is so big and it won't turn to give me more because of the weight. And you're trying to balance and .....well, anyway, I hate that.
> deb


The bathroom in my office building (it's a public bathroom, not private for me) has one of those industrial size TP holders and this time, the maintenance man put the paper on backwards. I'm not sure if I can really explain it. It would be the equivalent of having it be under, when it should be over, except it's coming from the right when it should be on the left. Anyway, it's impossible to get at and I look at that giant roll (which will take months to go through because there aren't many of us in the building) and I just groan. I am trying to figure out if I can open this thing and fix it.

Meanwhile, at the Free Clinic, they buy the world's cheapest toilet paper and I swear, each roll lasts about 20 minutes. This is a place that should have an industrial size roll, but doesn't.

The things I think about!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I have "heard", don't know for a fact  that men prefer over and women prefer under. I try to make sure I am the one to change it so I can put it on the way I want - which is over.


I think this was a huge discussion in Ann Landers or Dear Abby many years ago.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

908tracy said:


> Ann,
> 
> Now that you've mentioned that hook.....Why IS it on the door? I've always thought it would better serve being on the side wall. My thoughts are of a different nature though. I think of someone reaching over the top of the door and snatching it while you are helplessly sitting on that toilet. Of course, if my Kindle were inside, you can bet my bare butt would go chasing after it!!!~


I've heard that too, which is why I don't hang my purse on that hook. But I've never actually seen anyone reaching over to steal one. I wonder if it's an urban legend?

L


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

People can change.  My mom was an "under" so I was, too.   Then a friend mentioned that when you buy the decorated TP and put it "under", the decorated side is next to the wall.  So I switched.  I never buy decorated anymore, but I am still an "over".


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> LOL having the seat returned to the down position is a higher priority to me.


And, closing the cover. I spend a lot of time doing that around here.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KathyBell said:


> I put it over, the hubby puts it under and I switch it. We built our house three years ago, and our master suite has...wait for it...a urinal! Never do I face the cold porcelain rim, and I recommend one for all married couples! Especially if your husband's aim is less than perfect...


I love the idea of a urinal! I've always wanted a bidet, too, but alas, in my tiny little head, I'm lucky to get a toilet. And I got a sink for Christmas...LOL

L


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Our place is an all male house and a few time I made my female friends go back and put the seat back up.


HA! When my husband and I were dating he made a point to make sure he put the seat back down at my house and his own apartment. I told him I did not find that necessary because I don't put it back up for_ him_ why should he have to put it down for *me*! He said at that moment he knew he wanted to marry me! 

OT: Oh... I already posted... it depends where the holder is located.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I've heard that too, which is why I don't hang my purse on that hook. But I've never actually seen anyone reaching over to steal one. I wonder if it's an urban legend?


Not that I've ever actually _seen _anyone doing this either, but I know it's not an urban legend. We had a series of those purse-grabbing incidents some years back and I knew several of the women affected. I posted about it a couple of pages ago.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Seeing as how a lot of us "hover", I have already had to put my purse on my lap while hovering (not easy, but great for the leg muscles) as I didn't trust the darn hook.

I have noticed that some rest rooms have lowered the hook so as not to be so near the top for snatching.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My grandmother taught me how to hover. She also taught me how to put the TP on the seat in case I really, really needed to sit down. Everytime I do this, I think of her.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

If the hook is on the door, not the side or back, I'll hold the strap in my teeth   if it won't go over my head that is


----------

